# Etapas de potencia a baterías



## lucalorito (May 6, 2009)

Me pregunrtaba cual sería la autonomía de funcionamiento de estas potencias que funcionan a baterías...por las fotos se adivina que llevan 6 baterías de ¿12V.? que conectadas en serie de tres en tres obtendríamos una alimentación de 36+36V.....una buena potencia para uso doméstico.
Ahora bien..supongamos que estos elementos tengan 12A/h  de capacidad. Con baterías a plena carga yo me imagino que no duraría mucho el invento.
Opiniones.


----------



## unleased! (May 6, 2009)

Calculo que durarán unas 2 o 3 horas a plena potencia. Como lleva baterías es pesado, aunque no le veo asas para transportarlo! No le veo mucha comodidad al sistema que digamos. Supongo que se usará en sitios donde no es posible llevar electricidad y sean montajes mas bién temporales como pueden ser chiringuitos o en pequeñas fiestas. Para hogar lo que le veo es una estetica estupenda y, segun veo, tiene una especie de sensor en el frontal, en la parte superior derecha, por lo que parece que se puede controlar con un mando a distancia.
Saludos.


----------



## lucalorito (May 6, 2009)

Este es un amplificador hi-end..o sea muy caro...supongo que lo de usar baterías es por eliminar al máximo las interferencias de las fuentes convencionales..me imagino que cuando está en stand-bye es cuando carga las baterías.


----------

